# Kielbasy and Peachs!



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

A pretty simple recipe...

Cut a kielbasy in half then split lengthwise. Preheat the meat in the microwave till steaming, then place cut side down in a large saute (frying) pan with a tablespoon of butter and brown thoroughly. Remove the cooked sausage and set aside. Add another tablespoon of butter, one of sugar, one of caraway seeds. Add one teaspoon of ground cinnamon and one of ground red pepper. Stir and heat till the butter foams on medium heat. Stir in a glass of wine and dissolve the fond in the pan with vigorous stirring. Drop in a bag of sauerkraut and heat till hot. 

Cut the keilbasy into large chunks, and stir into the sauerkraut. Fold one large can/bottle of sliced cling peachs into the mixture, syrup and all. Be gentle, you don't want the peaches to fall apart.

Plate and eat, come with an appetite, this is remarkably goood...:mn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You seem to have forgotten to invite me over for some :r


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> You seem to have forgotten to invite me over for some :r


In all honesty, this recipe got posted cause i've had all these fixings in my frig sice the last herf you nixed... :2


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

My phone musta been broken :ss


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> My phone musta been broken :ss


you don't come out on school nights!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

raisin said:


> you don't come out on school nights!


true enough.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Yumm, German soul food!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Do you have my phone #? :hn


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> Sounds good.


Doggone right! I'm trying that one soon. :tu


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

Sounds fantastic Mike!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds interesting. Could you grill fresh peaches and add them instead?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Made this tonight for my sister and her fiance. Great stuff! I don't want to move now.


----------

